# New Danbury Mint Collector's Plate



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got three envelopes from the Danbury Mint with their new Maltese things. They've come out with another "Eyes of Love" plate.

Is it just me, or is this not a very attractive Maltese (if there is such a thing!)?

http://www.danburymint.com/collectibles/pr...asp?code=YZ8-06

I have the whole series of collectors plates and love them, but this one is disappointing IMO.

Just curious if it's just me. :biggrin:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Sorta cute, maybe the hair cut not right around the face and a topknot with
a pretty bow would have been pretty. I sure like those dreamy eyes.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got this offer in the mail too. I don't really like the picture of the Malt, but I really like the poem!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

No, I don't care for this at all. The Malt looks scruffy and not too happy, either!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I've seen hundreds of pictures on here that are way better than that one! It just doesn't seem like a good picture. Maybe the dog is really adorable in person, but this picture doesn't show it.

Josie says: Mommy, we should release our own plates! Spoiled Maltese Collectibles!!!


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree....but I prefer plates made from beautiful paintings anyway. Photo plates remind me of Umbridge's Kitten plates in Harry Potter book 5 (and the latest movie!) :shocked:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I wouldn't buy it. But I do have one with two malts on it - someone bought it for me and I always say they are my Archie & Abbey  now for some reason, I get their advertisements for malts too....
Guess it's better than farm tractors (I worked for International Harvester for 30 years).


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree Marj, I didn't even read the poem hubby was like "not Cute" the minute he saw it. I don't know how they got our address. We have never bought anything from them.
Aimee


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

if they took the hair from between the eyes and put it up in a pretty little topknot i think he would look cuter, the hair makes his muzzle look longer than it really is...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

aawww come on guys all he needs is a topknot and a bow! :huh:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think he has a sweet little face but looks more like a "mix' or maybe just needs a proper grooming...looks too scruffy to be a good representative for a Malt.


----------

